# Google- Help manage Irritable Bowel Syndrome with these diet strategies - Calgary Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Calgary Herald
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Help manage Irritable Bowel Syndrome with these diet strategies*
*Calgary Herald*
*Irritable bowel syndrome* is a gastrointestinal disorder characterized by any one or all of the following recurring symptoms: constipation, diarrhea, gas, bloating, cramping or abdominal pain. The cause of *irritable bowel syndrome* is unknown and thought *...*
My *IBS* story<nobr>Yahoo! Lifestyle UK</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

